# FR: 40 fois plus qu'elle n'en avait offert



## Charlie Parker

_Toronto accepte de payer 1,1 milliard de dollars pour la Bourse de  Montréal, soit 40 fois plus qu'elle *n'en* avait offert huit ans plus tôt._

This is from an article in _L'actualité_. I want to make sure I understand the function of _ne_ and _en_ which seem superfluous to me. I would have written: "...plus qu'elle avait offert..." I understand the _elle_ to refer to Toronto, that is, la Bourse de Toronto. I believe the _ne_ is the so-called _ne explétif _which sometimes appears after a comparison, for reasons I don't fully understand. The function of _en_ is a bit puzzling to me. Does it somehow replace _de dollars_? If anyone can enlighten me, I would be most grateful.


----------



## mannenhitsu

"elle" in this case is *la ville* de Toronto which accepts to pay $ for the Montreal Stock exchange...

"en" comes to emphasis the payment made 8 years ago,

correct about the "ne" expletif, furthermore its presence facilitates the pronunciation, same as the use of *t* in _Parle-t-il  le français_ ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you mannenhitsu. I don't know why I didn't think of connecting _elle_ with _ville_. That makes more sense. I'm still not sure I understand how _en_ emphasizes the payment. Quand vous aurez un moment, vous pouvez peut-être me donner un autre exemple où _en_ a cette fonction. S'il est plus facile d'expliquer en français, vous pouvez le faire. Quelquefois je comprends mieux de cette façon. Au fait, en anglais, on dirait : "agrees to pay"


----------



## Marie3933

Bonjour Charlie,
dans la phrase du titre, le "ne" est un _ne explétif_ (il est vide de sens et n'ajoute rien, on peut l'omettre).
On l'utilise entre autres dans les propositions comparatives (comme ta phrase _plus... que_) quand la principale est affirmative:
_Il est plus malin qu'il *n'*en a l'air._
_Il travaille moins qu'il *ne* le prétend._
_Il agit autrement qu'il *ne* parle._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Charlie,

Pour ma part, je pense que le _en _fait ici référence à l'implicite : 40 fois plus (*d'argent)* qu'elle n'*en* avait offert huit ans plus tôt.

Ou comme le précise Marie3933 : Il est plus malin qu'il n'a l'air de l'être -> Il est plus malin qu'il n'en a l'air.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Marie et Lacuzon. Vos explications sont parfaitement claires.


----------



## Marie3933

Lacuzon said:


> Pour ma part, je pense que le _en _fait ici référence à l'implicite : 40 fois plus (*d'argent)* qu'elle n'*en* avait offert huit ans plus tôt.


Moi aussi (j'ai oublié de répondre à la question portant sur le "en").
On utilise le pronom "en" après des expressions de quantité et des noms collectifs, pour remplacer le nom non répété:
_Combien de chiens as-tu? J'*en* ai un/ trois / plusieurs/ beaucoup / plus que toi / une ribambelle..._
Donc ici, il faut comprendre "plus de dollars".


----------



## mannenhitsu

Charlie Parker said:


> Thank you mannenhitsu. I don't know why I didn't think of connecting _elle_ with _ville_. That makes more sense. I'm still not sure I understand how _en_ emphasizes the payment. Quand vous aurez un moment, vous pouvez peut-être me donner un autre exemple où _en_ a cette fonction. S'il est plus facile d'expliquer en français, vous pouvez le faire. Quelquefois je comprends mieux de cette façon. Au fait, en anglais, on dirait : "agrees to pay"



Merci pour la correction, je rangerai ce mot dans la catégorie "faux amis".

Je peux illustrer l'usage du pronom "en" pour apporter du relief à la phrase par une citation de Proust _Quelle jolie fleur, je n’en avais jamais vu de pareille_, sans le pronom cela sonne creux : Quelle jolie fleur, je n'ai jamais vu de pareille.

source


----------



## Marie3933

mannenhitsu said:


> Je peux illustrer l'usage du pronom "en" pour apporter du relief à la phrase  par une citation de Proust _Quelle jolie fleur, je n’en avais ja__mais vu de pareille_, sans le pronom cela sonne creux : Quelle jolie fleur, je n'ai jamais vu de pareille.


"sans le pronom cela sonne creux". C'est tout simplement incorret .


----------



## mannenhitsu

Marie3933 said:


> "sans le pronom cela sonne creux". C'est tout simplement incorret .



_Quelle jolie fleur, je n'ai jamais vu de pareille._ incorrect ?

Le pronom "en" indique le groupe "pareille fleur", sans "fleur" mais "pareille" encore présent il s'est créé un vide.

_Quelle jolie fleur, je n'en ai jamais vu._ est insipide.


Deuxième exemple pour Charlie Parker :

_La romancière empoche, ..., son gain de 80.000 francs et s'en retourne au manoir de Breuil, ..._

source : L'Express du 20.07.2011, article "Les flambeurs - Des as, désastres" de la page 87


----------



## tilt

Lacuzon said:


> Bonjour Charlie,
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense que le _en _fait ici référence à l'implicite : 40 fois plus (*d'argent)* qu'elle n'*en* avait offert huit ans plus tôt.


I don't think _en _refers to any implicit or explicit amount of money. It refers to _la bourse de Montréal__.
Toronto avait offert 40 fois moins pour la bourse de Montréal -> Toronto en avait offert 40 fois moins._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tilt. Cette suggestion me surprend parce que j'ai appris que le pronom _en_ remplace toujours un complément introduit par _de_.


----------



## Marie3933

tilt said:


> I don't think _en _refers to any implicit or explicit amount of money. It refers to _la bourse de Montréal__.
> Toronto avait offert 40 fois moins pour la bourse de Montréal -> Toronto en avait offert 40 fois moins._


Tu as peut-être bien raison, Tilt, j'y avais pensé, mais ce qui me gêne, c'est que en principe, "en" remplace "_de_ + qqch".
Quand je songe à une phrase telle que _"J'ai mis la maison en vente ; on m'en offre telle somme"_, ton interprétation me convainc, mais je ne m'explique pas l'emploi du "en".

mannenhitsu, "_Quelle jolie fleur, je n'ai jamais vu de pareille._ incorrect ?" Oui, incorrect.
Quant à _s'en retourner_, cf. _s'en aller_. Aucun "usage du pronom "en" pour apporter du relief à la phrase".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Tilt: le _en_ fait référence à _pour la bourse de Montréal_.

Il faut savoir qu'autrefois on employait également la préposition _de_ avec _offrir_ (p.ex.: _Le marchand de meubles lui offrit cinq cents francs du mobilier et du linge de la défunte_ (Zola, _Ventre Paris,_ 1873, p.641).). Aujourd'hui, on utilise _pour_, mais _de_ subsiste encore quand on remplace ce complément par un pronom (_en_).


----------



## janpol

je pencherais pour la solution de tilt, d'autant que mon dico mentionne "offrir de" : offrir tant de cette maison


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Marie et Maître. Je trouve vos commentaires très intéressants.

Oups. Je suis désolé tilt. J'ai remercié Marie et Maître, mais je t'ai oublié. Tu étais le premier à suggérer la bonne solution.


----------



## tilt

Charlie Parker said:


> Oups. Je suis désolé tilt. J'ai remercié Marie et Maître, mais je t'ai oublié.


Que nenni, tu l'avais fait !


----------

